
Ralph Lauren Debuts Biometric Shirts at the U.S. Open - e15ctr0n
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/ralph-lauren-polo-tech-shirts/
======
afafsd
My response to wearable computers has always been "Why the hell would I want
that?"

But this gives me an idea that nobody will _have_ to want them for them to
become widespread. Instead, occupational health and safety bureaucrats may
wind up mandating their use for workers in certain occupations so that their
vital signs can be monitored for safety reasons. If the worker's heart rate
climbs too high for too long then a buzzer will go off and force them to take
a rest.

Nobody will want this, workers or employers, but it will be forced upon both
of them by safety rules.

